# Ever feel like your parents are always watching you?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Like my parents are super nosy about what I do on the internet and I hate it. I found out my mom has been secretly viewing my Iphone internet tabs I have open through iCloud and my dad has been using my laptop behind my back. I'm always afraid that my parents know which forums I use and are secretly stalking my posts and I HATE it. I get so paranoid, why can't I just be alone? Is that too much to ask? 

I am moving out this September so that will be a good thing, honestly i'm just getting tired of my dad because he takes up the whole damn living room because he works from home.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

My dad took me on a car ride through the roads behind our house just to yell at me over a post he found on here, and when he calmed down a bit proceeded to ask invasive questions about my sexuality, relationship history, religious beliefs, etc so yeah.


----------



## Reptar (Nov 26, 2014)

I notice everytime my dad walks in my room his eyes are locked on my computer screen, it pisses me off and I never leave my room without locking my computer


----------



## MisanthropicMyopic (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, my parents are very nosy, especially my mom. I'l be reading a post and she'l l want to know what I'm reading so I never read anything in front of her and pretend I'm playing some dumb games. 

If I'll be typing something she'll want to know what I'm doing. I honestly hate her for doing this because she doesn't realise that I'm ****ing 19 years old not a baby. 

It's very annoying.


----------



## Kadoosh (Jul 6, 2014)

My mom once found gay porn on my computer because she went through my labtop while I was out

My parents are extremely nosy and I am very paranoid about them going through my personal stuff


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Kadoosh said:


> My mom once found gay porn on my computer because she went through my labtop while I was out
> 
> My parents are extremely nosy and I am very paranoid about them going through my personal stuff


Damn bro, i'm sorry about that.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Could you put a password on your laptop so they can't use it? I didn't know you can see what tabs are open by looking at iCloud.

I only go on forums when no one can see my screen. On one I used to go on, my dad would see photos of people and ask who they were. If my mum hears me typing faster than usual and asks who I'm sending a message to, I tell her it's a typing speed test.


----------

